# Mozilla



## Cthulhu (Jan 16, 2002)

I just tried the board in Mozilla.  It's...different.  I noticed a BIG difference when I tried to reply to a PM.  The text entry field was about 2/3 the size of the field in NS 4.7x.  Also, Mozilla seemed to have issues with the animated smilies: outlines would be indistinct, sometimes disappearing altogether.  The rofl smiley would sometimes turn into a bizarre Cheshire Cat-disembodied-smile thing.  For now, I'm just chalking this all up to beta-quality software.  Since NS 6 is based off an older release of Mozilla, I'm guessing it has the same issues.  No big deal...I'm not ready to switch from NS 4.7x anyway.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Since NS 6 is based off an older release of Mozilla, I'm guessing it has the same issues.  No big deal...I'm not ready to switch from NS 4.7x anyway.*



I tried NS 6 a while back and didn't like it. I downloaded Opera but haven't played with it yet. I'm running into more and more sites that need IE to display properly which I dislike--I'm happy with NS 4.77.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 16, 2002)

NS 6/Mozilla still has issues with hotkeys and java/javascript coding.  If the coders don't do it perfectly, from what I understand, NS 6/Mozilla will puke.  So far, I have yet to see a scrolling applet that will work in NS 6/Mozilla.  Pages do load faster, and there is better support for layers and CSS, though.  It's getting there 

I refuse to use IE.  It's a gaping security hole with a browser built around it.  Same for Outlook.  
Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 16, 2002)

The issue on sizing and layout is a CSS incompatability between how each browser implemented the specs.  Hate to say it, but in this  case, M$ did it better.

I've noticed that Mozilla will hang when you hit submit buttons.

Opera works pretty good, but the layout is sometimes off.

NS 4x has some issues on displaying certain pages right. 

NS6x is better, because they adapted the M$ standards, and did a better job of integrating to the Internet standard as well.


All in all, theres not much I can do to fix things (as they are at the browser level) however, I am looking for patches, and work arounds to see if theres anything we can do.  Keep bugging me if ya don't hear an update soon.


----------

